# Mares Cyrano 850 pneumatic speargun for sale



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I am selling my pneumatic gun for $125.00 It is just over one season old and is in good condition. Pneumatics are good for repetitive shooting and this model has the knock down power of a 42 inch band gun. It can be pumped up to give more power, but i've used as is from the factory. You do not pump it up for each shot! It was a back up boat gun to my biller, but I bought a RIFFE at MBT last year and I do not even carry the gun with me now. It has the original case and pump. I do not have the T-handle used for loading. I never used it and the dive shop has them for 5-6 dollars.

The photo is of a new gun. I'll put up a pic of my gun when I get a chance.

Thanks, Reese


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Whats the overall length on that badboy Reese?


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Clay,

The measure I found for just the gun is 34 inches and I would guess that the overall length, depending on tip is 42-43 inches. I'll put a tape to it tomorrow. If you want to try it, just let me know....

Call my cell phone, I dropped mine in the tub and I don't have your number in my new phone.

Divers-supply.com has some more info on them on their online site.



P.S.

I sure look forward to gettin' wet with ya Pimp Daddy!! And the Halloween party is October 18th if you can make it!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey check out that red pimp devil in the background. 

I am interested in that fine weaponof mass sheephead distruction. PM sent


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey I lost one like that. Let me know if you still have it because I'll take it.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

The overall length from the gun handle to speartip with it stretching the shock cord is almost 19 feet. 

below is the photo of my gun.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh heck yeah Reese! I had a ball last year...at least what I can trember. People tell me I had a good time!

The hotel across the street was PERFECT! Were gonna book it again this year1

Question, just wantin to get back out diving with you again Reese....what temp does the water need to be for you to get out again?? Cat should be ready next week!

I'll give you a call tommorow....


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

My Pneumatic in action at 128 ft on Knicklebine barge. No loss of power at that depth..



youtube video


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

So THATS where you shoot them things to stone em...Killer shot man.


----------

